# Pics from my wedding dress fitting. :)



## YoursEvermore (Aug 16, 2007)

First of all, please excuse my flushed and disheveled appearance. It was so flippin' hot that day. And also, please excuse the hole-in-the-wall room behind me. The tailor shop is so dingy, but they do fabulous work, are super fast and super cheap. I swear by them!

The whole view, slightly obscured.







The upper part.






Don't mind the tag sticking out, or the weird sleeves. She has to shorten them.






Close up of the train.






It'll be ready in two weeks, so then I get to go try it on again. Hopefully I can get better pictures of what it will -really- look like, with the hair and makeup.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Solimar (Aug 16, 2007)

It looks awesome on you! I like it! Congrats, btw!


----------



## Aprill (Aug 16, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 16, 2007)

Thats such a pretty dress. You look amazing


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 16, 2007)

You look very pretty! Big day's getting closer, woo!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh! So pretty! You look great in it! Congrats again!


----------



## YoursEvermore (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Big day's getting closer, woo! 44 days and counting! Eeep!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 16, 2007)

Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 16, 2007)

Gorgeous dress! Congrats!


----------



## Sonia_K (Aug 16, 2007)

That's a beautiful dress and you look great in it


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 16, 2007)

I love that dress on you. So elegant and beautiful....tears...Always the Bridemaid....running away from being a Bride...lol


----------



## Ashley (Aug 16, 2007)

How pretty!


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 16, 2007)

You look adorable in that dress. Congratulations


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 16, 2007)

You look beautiful!! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## igor (Aug 16, 2007)

this is such an elegant and stylish dress! And you look beautiful in it


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 16, 2007)

_Pretty dress, I love the train! Congratulations!



_


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 16, 2007)

oh wow wat a gorgeous dress!!!


----------



## flaunt-it (Aug 16, 2007)

i can't see any links yet,

but as soon as i can i'll take a peek.

i'm sure you looked gorgeous!


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 16, 2007)

It's beautiful!


----------



## KellyB (Aug 16, 2007)

So beautiful. You remind me of Kate Winslet in that dress she had on in Titanic.


----------



## KristinB (Aug 16, 2007)

You look wonderful. I really like the dress and the little sleeves.


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 16, 2007)

its so beautiful and you do have a resemblance to kate!


----------



## Manda (Aug 16, 2007)

That is a gorgeous dress! You are going to look so beautiful walking dow nthe aisle, congrats!


----------



## Karren (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovely!! You look beautiful!!! Lucky girl!!

Karren


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 17, 2007)

That is such a beautiful dress, you look amazing in it


----------



## YoursEvermore (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You remind me of Kate Winslet in that dress she had on in Titanic.



Aw, thank you! I love her -- and that movie!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 17, 2007)

wow

you look gorgeous

i love the dress

congrats


----------



## babyangel (Aug 17, 2007)

Cute dress, you look great. Congrats.

*Babyangel *


----------



## ivette (Aug 17, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 17, 2007)

Very beautiful!!!!


----------



## chocobon (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh so pretty,I love it!!


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 19, 2007)

That is a beautiful dress! You look fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 19, 2007)

Congrats! u look gorgeous


----------

